# ?
³ !      .                 Javascript , DHTML, HTML ?  ,  .

----------


## admin

HTML -   . Javascript, DHTML -  .
  ,       HTML, CSS.         Pascal,  C (C++).        -       : PHP, Ruby, C#. 
   Basic (  Sinclair, -0011, IBM PC),  Pascal,  C++,  Delphi,  HTML,  PHP  MySQL,   CSS  HTML.         .    -  .     ,        ,   .        -     ,    , ,     .

----------

,      ǳ         ,                .    ,      ,     ,        .    ,         Java script.ͳ       .   ++    .                HTML ?

----------


## Gonosuke

,  1\27, 5- .  1,5   ,  .  ,     2-3       ,    . 
    ,    ,       .

----------


## admin

> ,         Java script.ͳ       .   ++    .                HTML ?

   ,    .     , ,   (  ,      -          ).    -      ,           .  ,     -    .

----------

> , ,   (  ,      -          )

       "̲".    .    HTML   CSS,     ,  3DS MAX  -   . ,     ...
     ?

----------


## bvn

,   ,     ,   fragov:
basic ( -86,   ZX-Spectrum aka Sinclair,   PC), asm (Z)80,  Pascal, Delphi, Free Pascal...  html, perl, PHP   ...
   ,   ,        ,  ,       -           ...   '      ...
,        ,  Nested Set   ,         .   ,    -  ,       ,  ,   ,      :)

----------


## rust

,   .    .          . 
     .

----------

*rust*,   ,

----------


## rust

?
"    - .   ." ()

----------


## Gonosuke

,   ...   "  "  .          .       .

----------


## rust

"".
 .  .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .  .

  ,      )))

----------

